# How big of tank?



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

How big of tank should a goldfish have? It doesn't really matter what kind of goldfish, just checking for the smallest size.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

GloFish1999 said:


> How big of tank should a goldfish have? It doesn't really matter what kind of goldfish, just checking for the smallest size.


A fancy goldfish, that's goldfish other than Koi, should have 15-20 gallons each.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

So my 10 gallon's too small for even one? :'(


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

GloFish1999 said:


> So my 10 gallon's too small for even one? :'(


As a permanent home it is. A 15 or 20 gallon tank could house one for life though. You have to realize that most fancies get as large as a softball. I had a Red Cap Oranda that was almost that large after a couple years.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Oh. My friend has 2 goldfish and 1 feeder fish in one 10 gallon. That must not be very good for her fish... They haven't grown at all either... Does that mean she stunted them? I've wondered what stunt means for so long. That just seems like the meaning...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

GloFish1999 said:


> Oh. My friend has 2 goldfish and 1 feeder fish in one 10 gallon. That must not be very good for her fish... They haven't grown at all either... Does that mean she stunted them? I've wondered what stunt means for so long. That just seems like the meaning...


They probably are stunted. It definitely ends up shortening their lifespan.


----------

